# ORLIT RoveLight RT 610 HSS TTL Monolight vs XPLOR 600 - My first 'strobe' buy..



## cayenne (Apr 12, 2017)

Helo all,

A week from this weekend (April 22-23), I'm going to be shooting a friend of mine's daughter that's graduating LSU. I want to take some good shots of her on campus, etc.

In addition to natural light shots, I really would like some flash. I have a couple of 600EX-RT's...but I just don't have modifiers much for them and their output, I don't think, is going to be really strong enough, at least alone...to overpower ambient light for some shots.

I've been researching and looking into battery powered strobes...and this, the ORLIT RoveLight RT 610 HSS TTL Monolight looks like it might be a "bang for the buck" good light....

I'm looking at it here:

https://www.amazon.com/ORLIT-RoveLight-RT-Monolight-Bowens/dp/B06W5DZQLL

And at Adorama:
https://www.adorama.com/orlfrl610rtc.html#source=productOptions

It appears to also work with/control my existing canon 600EX-RTs too, so they apparently can be used in conjunction with each other.

This unit seems to be the poor man's "B1"....so far, from reviews I've seen it seems to fit the bill.

I'm curious if any of my fellow CR friends here have had experience with this unit and could give me their thoughts, recommendations either for this or a comparable unit...?

This says it takes a bowen's mount, could anyone recommend a good, but reasonably priced modifier(s) to get with this, especially for shooting outdoors and likely using a VCA (Voice Controlled Assistant)....I'm hoping her Dad will come with me to help hold lights, etc....

Anyway, this looks like something I could really use and take my first step into the strobe world. I like that it has a modeling light. 

How does this compare to something like the Flashpoint XPLOR 600 / GODOX AD600 HSS TTL units?

Looking at: https://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-Battery-Powered-Monolight-Built-2-4GHz/dp/B01F21CM20

Price is compareable, and I really do like the idea of the ability to take the bulb off the head and hand hold it corded....again would be nice for having it hand held by an assistant:

https://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-Portable-Extension-FlashHead-XPLOR/dp/B01IX26RKI/

I'm still researching, but I'd like to decide and buy to try to get the unit here to me early enough to play with it a bit before I try to take it out on my shoot in a week and a half....

Any thoughts and suggestions GREATLY appreciated!!

Cayenne


----------



## Pookie (Apr 12, 2017)

Typically referred to as VALs... Voice Activated Lightstand. AKA a guy with a painters pole...

Modifiers for your system can go anywhere from dirt cheap to expensive. What you need to know is the mount... and you said Bowens. You can buy most mods with a Bowen adapter. For the type of shot your talking about I'd go with a large Octa. I use anywhere from 3' to 5' with the bigger the better. Or you could use a BD. I have a 22" Mola Demi that throws great light but it's pricey. You could go Cowboy studio, China made and it will last for awhile but nowhere as good as the Mola demi. Another alternative is a Kacey dish but often he has to make them and you might not have that type of time. Not sure if he makes a Bowen adapter though but pretty easy to DIY it. The Mola has adapters ready made.

My VAL in action... Painter's pole, Kacey adapter, 3 foot Octa with Elinchrom Quadra


----------



## cayenne (Apr 12, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Typically referred to as VALs... Voice Activated Lightstand. AKA a guy with a painters pole...
> 
> Modifiers for your system can go anywhere from dirt cheap to expensive. What you need to know is the mount... and you said Bowens. You can buy most mods with a Bowen adapter. For the type of shot your talking about I'd go with a large Octa. I use anywhere from 3' to 5' with the bigger the better. Or you could use a BD. I have a 22" Mola Demi that throws great light but it's pricey. You could go Cowboy studio, China made and it will last for awhile but nowhere as good as the Mola demi. Another alternative is a Kacey dish but often he has to make them and you might not have that type of time. Not sure if he makes a Bowen adapter though but pretty easy to DIY it. The Mola has adapters ready made.
> 
> My VAL in action... Painter's pole, Kacey adapter, 3 foot Octa with Elinchrom Quadra



OH, thank you for the reply.

Darned, I got my TLA (Three Letter Acronym) messed up, I did indeed mean VAL!!!


Ok I may look to go fairly cheap and quick route for this first round on the modifier, and then look to upgrade in future.

I very much appreciate the input on the modifiers...

Also still looking for info/insight on the ORLEIT Rovelight RT 610....
So far, research showing it may be a bit better quality than the XPLOR 600, in terms of build and consistent color temp....


C


----------



## Pookie (Apr 12, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Typically referred to as VALs... Voice Activated Lightstand. AKA a guy with a painters pole...
> ...



Not sure about that unit... I use either Elinchrom in Quadra or Rangers, also Profoto B1s. Of the two Elinchrom is my personal fave.


----------



## Fritz_us (Apr 13, 2017)

Cayenne,

I've been following the discussion on Flash Havoc about this light -- as well as other units in that family and competing units

http://flashhavoc.com/orlit-rovelight-rt-610-ttl-strobe-released/

Be sure to scroll to the end to read the forum discussion. Most posters there are very helpful and share real world experiences.

Good luck.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2017)

Fritz_us said:


> Cayenne,
> 
> I've been following the discussion on Flash Havoc about this light -- as well as other units in that family and competing units
> 
> ...



Oh thank you!!!
I'll check those out!!!

C


----------



## Tapcon (May 24, 2017)

I have the Orlit. Works great with my ST-E3-RT. Produces great light and the battery lasts well over 900 shots...most in HSS mode.


----------



## cayenne (May 24, 2017)

Tapcon said:


> I have the Orlit. Works great with my ST-E3-RT. Produces great light and the battery lasts well over 900 shots...most in HSS mode.



Oh thank you!!

DArn....a couple weeks ago, late at night I saw that Adorama had this Orlit unit for the canon for like $150 off.
I was tired and waited till morning....sale was gone when I got there...UGH!!

So, at least for awhile...I'll try to hold off and see if they have it on sale again....

C


----------

